# Alternative means to get Android, CarPlay or Android Auto for Tesla



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Subject says it all -
Published article suggests that there is an option to use CarPlay & Android Auto using Android on Raspberry Pi.
More details in this article - https://www.reviewgeek.com/117348/this-clever-raspberry-pi-hack-adds-android-auto-to-tesla-vehicles/

Tesla has dragged its feet to add CarPlay with no indication it's something the company is working on adding. This is a possible means to get that in your car.

Github repository owner Michael Gapinski from EU has posted this on their website - https://tesla-android.gapinski.eu/


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe I’m a moron (not really a maybe) but how does the subject say it all? The link doesn’t say much either.

Please expand.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

@skygraff, @Boston_Pilot @garsh

Added proper link and explanation. In case this does not fit the category please move or delete.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

CleanEV said:


> Tesla has dragged its feet to add CarPlay with no indication it's something the company is working on adding.


Elon has specifically said that he doesn't believe these are good solutions and has no intention of ever adding those capabilities.

Unfortunately, I'm going by memory. I tried to find a link to him stating this, but came up empty.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

What Elon and his team believe and what is available to us has always been a moving target and then there are famous jokes 'two weeks' or 'Elon time' going all the time.

At one time there were indications in code as uncovered by @greentheonly on twitter about Apple Music option - https://appleinsider.com/articles/2...ic-in-tesla-software-suggests-support-inbound


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The problem with CarPlay and Android Auto is that Apple/Google requires that the auto manufacturer share some vehicle data in order to implement them. Perhaps more importantly, there are display requirements to allow consistency from one vehicle to another. Which sounds good, but given how opening up any setting results in taking over the majority of the screen, I doubt Tesla could easily meet the current requirements, which probably assume a display that should be completely controlled by CarPlay/Auto.

I'm guessing that Tesla won't agree to these restrictions. It's a different scenario from adding support for another music streaming service.


----------

